

Locate Author Evan Ratliff and win $5,000 - agotterer
http://www.wired.com/vanish/2009/08/author-evan-ratliff-is-on-the-lam-locate-him-and-win-5000/

======
electronslave
Must be one of those guys who doesn't ask for directions.

